# Problems buying used car



## ChristineL (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has had a similar problem to us. In January we bought a nearly new used car from a big dealership in Vila Nova de Gaia, near Porto. We have a receipt and a declaração. They said at the time that they would register it for us and we didn’t have to worry about it. So we didn’t! I understand now that, in Portugal, it is actually the seller’s responsibility to do this anyway. 

Now, nearly 6 months later, not having received any sort of log book, we started to worry. So we paid 10 euros to find out who is the registered owner. To our horror, we found that it was registered to Banco Primus. 

We bought it well before the Covid-19 lockdown, so the garage has had plenty of time to register it. 

Should we contact the police? Or go to the IRN? Any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Speak to the garage first, they may have simply forgotten - they may have been waiting for your ID Information to do the registration, or they may actually have done it and the logbook is slow to be issued because of lockdown issues.

Ask. Big dealerships handle a lot of paperwork and in this case its them that get the fine and the problems if you are stopped.


----------



## ChristineL (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes we spoke to the garage today. It is always difficult phoning with poor Portuguese, but we managed to get someone who will look into it and get in touch with us tomorrow. They already had done all our ID checks at the time, and this was a good three months before the lockdown.


----------



## ChristineL (Jul 5, 2020)

Surprise, surprise, no phone call from the dealer today. We are going to see IRN tomorrow. Hope we can find an English speaker, this is too complicated to explain via Google translate!!


----------

